# Dish Network Free Preview again?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I saw a brief glimpse of a E* ad that states some Free Preview rotation or somewhat is coming later this week to channels 281-284. Any details?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Not sure if this is it.. - but latest TNGTony's chart's changes say:

"Free preview channels in the 280-290 range have been renamed from the Starz Free Preview to the following:

284 WE (Women's Entertainlent) 
285 CINEL (Cine Latino) 
286 SHOW (Showtime) 
287 PVW7 (Preview 7) 
288 PVW8 
289 PVW9 
290 PVW10 
291 PVW11 
292 PVW12" 

... and the chart's entries say for those:

Women's Entertainment WE 284 16 119
Cine Latino CINEL 285 14 119 
Showtime SHOW 286 14 119 
Preview 7 PVW7 287 15 110 
Preview 8 PVW8 288 14 119 
Preview 9 PVW9 289 14 119 
Preview 10 PVW10 290 11 110 
Preview 11 PVW11 291 14 119 
Preview 12 PVW12 292 14 119
Free FREE 299 16 119 

(Not available to Subscribers though.. yet anyhow)


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Just as long as Family/Basic Tier subscribers don't get these freebies.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Cine Latino should be removed, I would prefer to have the channel "Cine Mexicano" instead, 
Cine Mexicano is carried by other providers, like the teleco 'Grande Communications', E doesn't carry the channel about TV Novela (or something like that) either  
What I don't like about Playboy en Español is that it is subtitled/dubbed in Argentine spanish adult sexual words, not Mexican adult sexual words, and over 50% of the majority of hispanics in the U.S. are Mexican Americans, Not Argentina Americans, so the strong sexual language used in dubbing/subtitles the movies/shows in the Playboy channels are nonse, I dislike to hear concha on that channel, in México Concha is a name of a woman, like Maria 'Conchita' Alonso, in Argentina concha is what a woman has between her leggs, :nono: not even the meaning of the F word in english is said in spanish as it is said in Mexico, just like it is written in some way in KILL BILL VOL.2
it's time for Dish to have a spanish adult channel with movies made in spanish, from Spain, even if we have to pay, say $7.99 more or less for it 
we also need another adult channel, 
ACM which could stand for Adult Classic Movies


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Not sure if this is it.. - but latest TNGTony's chart's changes say:
> 
> "Free preview channels in the 280-290 range have been renamed from the Starz Free Preview to the following:
> 
> ...


Why WE??


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Just as long as Family/Basic Tier subscribers don't get these freebies.


LOL - are we going to get that discussion started again....:lol:


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Just like if people on AFamily Basic weren't human enough to recieve the freebies :nono2: 

They should offer the free preview of 
HBO
SHOWTIME
TCM
STARZ CINEMA
TEN - XTASY
ULTIM
FANTASY
E CLIPS
TEN

then the system should break in some way that it could never be fixed, and those channels would remain for free
for as long as those channels and Dish Network exists!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

finniganps said:


> LOL - are we going to get that discussion started again....:lol:


Only if you go after Bob's worm.

DISHFamily subs will likely remain immune to free programming except that afforded to them via DishHOME on channel 100.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> DISHFamily subs will likely remain immune to free programming except that afforded to them via DishHOME on channel 100.


I hate to beat the dead horse, but I will add something new to the carcas...

IF Dish is excluding DishFamily from the freebies mainly because of the adult content... then it would be nice if they would arrange some family-friendly free previews for those customers.

IF it is also about the dollar... and DishFamily not being considered a minimum qualifying package... then all bets will continue to be off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would be nice to have a family friendly preview. Perhaps open up the 'family' PPV channel for a weekend so DISHFamily subscribers can see what they could get via PPV?


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

As I wuz sayin
the adult channels should also be on free preview, that would make a lot of people very very happy.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

Can the family subscribers also subscribe to adult programming (Playboy, PPV, etc.)? That's hilarious!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Opynion said:


> it's time for Dish to have a spanish adult channel with movies made in spanish, from Spain, even if we have to pay, say $7.99 more or less for it
> we also need another adult channel,
> ACM which could stand for Adult Classic Movies


I agree, E* needs to have more diversity in their adult programing.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Opynion said:


> Just like if people on AFamily Basic weren't human enough to recieve the freebies :nono2:
> 
> They should offer the free preview of
> HBO
> ...


Not a bad idea. Make sure to block out the channels for "Adult Guard Support" too. (All THREE of them)


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

HDMe said:


> IF it is also about the dollar... and DishFamily not being considered a minimum qualifying package... then all bets will continue to be off.


Yeah it's about the dollar. People who only subscribe to the Basic/Family Tier don't contribute enough to be worthy of free previews.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I just discovered they started offering the first 5 minutes of a PPV for free.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

maybe next - first 5 minutes of sex for free


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder that DBSTalk is a PG forum.
Please do not detail the content of adult channels.

Thanks.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> A reminder that DBSTalk is a PG forum.
> Please do not detail the content of adult channels.
> 
> Thanks.





Darkman said:


> maybe next - first 5 minutes of sex for free.


Yeah, cause there might be someone out there that doesn't realize that the adult channels are full of people pretending to "make whoopie"! (see, I didn't use the word sex, cause I didn't want to be in violation of the PG rating!)


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Hoobastank said:


> Can the family subscribers also subscribe to adult programming (Playboy, PPV, etc.)? That's hilarious!


No, no adult PPV's or adult subscription channels can be added to DISH Family. This is straight from Customer Service.


----------



## btyko (May 9, 2005)

kb7oeb said:


> I just discovered they started offering the first 5 minutes of a PPV for free.


I never get past the first 5 minutes of an adult movie.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

kb7oeb said:


> I just discovered they started offering the first 5 minutes of a PPV for free.


Maybe they should start offering the last 5 minutes before the letters of the movie can be seen at the end, that way we could see the final five minutes of the movie before the letters run up. 
Just to see the ending part of the movies, to see how the bad guys are taken care off, and to see happily everafter endings. 

I thought this forum was PG-13


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> IF Dish is excluding DishFamily from the freebies mainly because of the adult content... then it would be nice if they would arrange some family-friendly free previews for those customers.


What programmer(s) would you recommend that they offer? Without ala carte, there really isn't any premium package that doesn't include considerable "unsuitable" programming.

Make no mistake: free weekends are a promotional tool for the programmers and should not be thought of as a "perk".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> What programmer(s) would you recommend that they offer? Without ala carte, there really isn't any premium package that doesn't include considerable "unsuitable" programming.
> 
> Make no mistake: free weekends are a promotional tool for the programmers and should not be thought of as a "perk".


No solution there... this was pointed out before, that only a few channels in the premiums could even come close to qualifying to the DishFamily criteria... and even if they did offer a free preview of just HBOFamily, for instance, customers can't (as you point out) subscribe just to that family channel unless other changes were made to the current offerings.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> even if they did offer a free preview of just HBOFamily, for instance, customers can't (as you point out) subscribe just to that family channel unless other changes were made to the current offerings.


That other changes would have to be 
a la carte  it's the only way to get even the premium channels of your choice, I would settle for
1. HBO - East
2. SHOWTIME SHOWCASE - West 
3. STARZ CINEMA - West
:scratchin


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Opynion said:


> That other changes would have to be
> a la carte  it's the only way to get even the premium channels of your choice, I would settle for
> 1. HBO - East
> 2. SHOWTIME SHOWCASE - West
> ...


Do you realize what your bill would look like? They would have seperate charges for "programming" and "content delivery" yes cable and satellite companies would charge less for programming but they would make it up with other charges... these people are not stupid


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

btyko said:


> I never get past the first 5 minutes of an adult movie.


Lack of staying power I guess. :lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> Do you realize what your bill would look like?


As long as the bottom line is less, I don't care what the bill looks like. It can't be any worse than a long distance phone bill.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> cable and satellite companies would charge less for programming but they would make it up with other charges... these people are not stupid


I think we all would like to see a la carte working, just to see how it works out


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The lineup for the next freebie may be in the Uplink Activity.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

harsh said:


> As long as the bottom line is less, I don't care what the bill looks like. It can't be any worse than a long distance phone bill.


It wont be less.. thats my point


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> It wont be less.. thats my point


As long as I get the only channels I really want is what matters


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

So has it been confirmed there is another free preview?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Confirm for yourself. 

It's the Preview Showroom.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

cdoyle said:


> So has it been confirmed there is another free preview?


The free preview is on right now, late yesterday I saw that Platoon was on the Showtime free preview channel, it's a strange free preview of diferent channels :scratch: 
even Cine Latino free preview is on, I hardly watch that channel on DL  
Maybe E is going to keep up showing free previews more often, but just like right now, with a diferent selection of channels from diferent packages, mixed up with a premium channel like now with Showtime.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

It looks like it is an ongoing thing. Here is the link to check it out.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/showroom/index.shtml


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link! That's pretty cool!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

cs550ds said:


> It looks like it is an ongoing thing. Here is the link to check it out.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/showroom/index.shtml


Yup.. for now it's an ongoing thing.. (they said so at Retailer Chat today)


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Is Showtime preview in HD?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

vinobabu said:


> Is Showtime preview in HD?


No.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Darkman said:


> Yup.. for now it's an ongoing thing.. (they said so at Retailer Chat today)


Without a channel guide, it's not very useful.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

Hoping that the guide is "fixed" by tonight. Not much good for DVRs until they at least have the blocks of time matching the movies.

I can live with the lack of "info" for the movies/shows, but the preview is worthless without guide data so that I can set up DVR events (...and I know that manual timers are an option - but that sucks....).


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, for the last 2 days now, it has had no guide data. It just says "see channel 216" or whatever for similar data. Really defeats the purpose to have to jump around to different channels just to see what's programmed. I personally have just given up and ignored it.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Cold Irons said:


> Hoping that the guide is "fixed" by tonight. Not much good for DVRs until they at least have the blocks of time matching the movies.
> 
> I can live with the lack of "info" for the movies/shows, but the preview is worthless without guide data so that I can set up DVR events (...and I know that manual timers are an option - but that sucks....).


The guide WILL stay that way!!!

It is meant to be anti DVR friendly.

It's purpose is to show the viewer the type of programs available. And by doing this the viewer may want order the "actual channel" with the "proper guide info".
So you can, 
1)Not record, 2)or order the full channels, 3)or use "extra effort".
HINT>>>
Use a favorite list to list the "actual number channels" in with the 'free channels" TO VIEW at the SAME TIME!
Use a pen and paper to "write" down "WHAT" you manually record with your DVR and list it by the "date/channel number/length of record time" to ID the recording in your DVR list.(because it won't give any other useful info)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Without a channel guide, it's not very useful.


Its just a portion of AT 180 and 1 Showtime, which isn't a big deal. I'm ignoring it.


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

music_beans said:


> I saw a brief glimpse of a E* ad that states some Free Preview rotation or somewhat is coming later this week to channels 281-284. Any details?


Freebies are good !!

Yippy !!! FREEBIES !!!


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Dish is introducing it's "Preview Showroom".
6 channels of continuous free viewing. (one in Spanish)
May 18 - June 13 (what's on now)

Next Up ( in the same channel area) June 15 - July 11
AMC, Animal Planet, SoapNet, EspnDesportes,Encore


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Cold Irons said:


> Hoping that the guide is "fixed" by tonight. Not much good for DVRs until they at least have the blocks of time matching the movies.


I bet you're one of those who buys a Whitman's Sampler and expects it to be filled with your single most favorite candy.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

harsh said:


> I bet you're one of those who buys a Whitman's Sampler and expects it to be filled with your single most favorite candy.


Those of us who use DVRs rarely watch TV in real time. For instance, now that the days are getting longer, prime time doesn't start until 9 PM at my house. The attraction of a DVR is to free me from some programmer's idea of when shows should be on. I have timers set from noon to 4:30 am, and I normally erase 2/3 of them because I can't find time to watch. Sometimes I watch shows at 4x and just hit play if the scene looks interesting. I skip whole segments of news programs.

Without a channel guide showing what is playing, the previews are worthless.


----------



## netoholic (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Without a channel guide showing what is playing, the previews are worthless.


I am constantly amused about how people can complain so much about something provided for free.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In the end, not having an accurate EPG will hurt E*'s ability to use the previews to sell the channels. If they are trying to catch people who want to see "what else is on" they need to see the content listed, not just the channel name and a pointer to a channel that isn't subscribed (and would just provide an error if the customer tuned there to find out what was on).

They have chosen the way that they want to do the promotion. I agree that they have chosen unwisely. It would be a better promotion if the content was listed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not only that... but wouldn't it actually be easier to duplicate the existing EPG data to the mirror preview channels? Isn't it actually extra work for them not to have the EPG data be the same?

Seems like they are doing more work to provide less info.

Now I'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth... it's free so it's all good! And for me, I am usually unimpressed by the selection on the premium channels for more than a couple of months at a time anyway... but for those folks who could be enticed, it seems like if it is worth doing a preview it would be worth doing it right.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The EPG on the 280 range channels is simple ...
But it would't be hard for E* to copy the real EPG data there.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

But, it is sales tool and the EPG is the pitch. There is no pitch in the content. So enjoy or not. If you want EPG info on the content, then buy.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

The only currently free channel that I am interested in is Showtime. So I created a favorites list containing only the free version and the corresponding "real" Showtime channel. That way I can at least see easily what's showing. 

There are still 2 problem with this of course: You still have to manually edit the times for DVR'ing and if you already have 4 favorites setup, this method doesn't help you. So in the end, I agree that they should at least put the name of the program and the correct beginning and ending times in the guide.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> The only currently free channel that I am interested in is Showtime. So I created a favorites list containing only the free version and the corresponding "real" Showtime channel. That way I can at least see easily what's showing.


Yep, that's really the only way to do it, and I suspect that the majority of DVR users aren't going to take the time to do so. I know I won't.

If they are making it that "secret" as to the content of the PREVIEW, then they can keep it. It is THEY who are wanting us to view the channel and get hooked. They won't attract a lot of viewers by saying "look, but we won't tell you whats on without you having to jump through a lot of hoops"...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

When I worked retail, I was making a comment to my boss about a particular sale where certain items were 50% off while other identical items were not. The item were clearly marked and in different aisles. I told my boss that would cause customers to complain about the confusing sale. The manager opened my eyes when he replied to my concerns by stating: "If we handed every customer a $100 bill as the walk in the store, some would find a reason to complain."

Also in the new version of the 10 commandments on ABC last month, there was a scene where the Isrealites had been bickering and complaining about the conditions and lack of food incesantly. The next morning, God has provided mannah from heaven and the Isrealites are happy again. Aaron turns to Moses and says something to the effect "that will stop the constant bickerring and complaining." Moses responded, "No. Soon enough they will be complaining that they have to bend over to pick it up!"

This thread reminds me of both these situations. How anyone can whine and moan about something that is given to them FOR FREE is beyond me.

See ya
Tony


----------



## ban_cable (Dec 7, 2005)

That is why Sat is better than cable. So many free stuff.


----------



## ban_cable (Dec 7, 2005)

Darkman said:


> maybe next - first 5 minutes of sex for free


Really??? The first 5 min is nothing.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do those adult ppv movies show everything?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps discussion of the content of the Adult channels is against forum policy.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

The free previews don't have a content rating. Meaning kids can turn on something from the Shotime preview and view something adultish. Thats the only problem I see in this set-up of the free preview.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

netoholic said:


> I am constantly amused about how people can complain so much about something provided for free.


How do you get Dish for free? I pay $74 a month for programming, and would sure like to get in on this free stuff.

How would you feel, if Dish added 5 channels to your programming package, most of them duplicates of what you already get, but instead of providing a program guide, they call them "free" and stuff the screen display with advertising and make them useless for the DVR you paid several hundred dollars for?

I am constantly amazed at how some people will swallow any amount of crap if someone tells them it is free.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I am constantly amazed at how some people will swallow any amount of crap if someone tells them it is free.


Ditto. This isn't a situation where the poor programers at Dish don't know how to get the free channel to show guide info, they have actually done this before and SHOWED the info. This is them actually going out of their way to prevent people from easily determining what is on for them to record via DVR.

Some can be obedient slaves to the system, but not me. And yes, if you offered a free meal to me but wouldn't let me look at the plate in order to eat, I'd pass.

I guess I'm just a fool...:imwith: I should just be grateful for the meal and eat away...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> How do you get Dish for free? I pay $74 a month for programming, and would sure like to get in on this free stuff.
> 
> How would you feel, if Dish added 5 channels to your programming package, most of them duplicates of what you already get, but instead of providing a program guide, they call them "free" and stuff the screen display with advertising and make them useless for the DVR you paid several hundred dollars for?
> 
> I am constantly amazed at how some people will swallow any amount of crap if someone tells them it is free.


I'll be the first to point out some flaws in their Preview Showcase... but ultimately, it is a FREE preview... so how can anyone really complain that they are being "ripped off" by something that is free?

Your $74 goes to the other programming each month... so if you're not getting EPG there, then I'd be 100% behind you complaining! But complaining you are paying for the free preview just doesn't wash.


----------



## ban_cable (Dec 7, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I'll be the first to point out some flaws in their Preview Showcase... but ultimately, it is a FREE preview... so how can anyone really complain that they are being "ripped off" by something that is free?
> 
> Your $74 goes to the other programming each month... so if you're not getting EPG there, then I'd be 100% behind you complaining! But complaining you are paying for the free preview just doesn't wash.


For the subscribers paying every cent for pay channels and getting the free preview stations, then it is a rip off to them.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ...but ultimately, it is a FREE preview... so how can anyone really complain that they are being "ripped off" by something that is free?...


Are you serious, do you not actually read these forums? Do you not remember the HBO free weekend, Starz? How about Showtime? How about the Dish Family gang?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> Are you serious, do you not actually read these forums? Do you not remember the HBO free weekend, Starz? How about Showtime? How about the Dish Family gang?


I read and post regularly. You obviously know that.

I've voiced suggestions and complaints as well, some regarding how the free previews have been handled.

But I would not go so far as to say I have ever been ripped off by a free preview! It is virtually impossible to be ripped off when something is free!

People will complain... but ripped off? No.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ban_cable said:


> For the subscribers paying every cent for pay channels and getting the free preview stations, then it is a rip off to them.


It would only be a ripoff if those customers had their regular channels blocked. If they still get what they normally pay for... then they are not ripped off either.

We might not like some of how the free previews are handled... but how can you seriously feel like you were ripped of when Dish provides something free?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I guess people who check out of their hotel rooms at 4am to catch an early flight are getting ripped off by the hotel because they can't enjoy the free breakfast and coffee in the morning.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> When I worked retail, I was making a comment to my boss about a particular sale where certain items were 50% off while other identical items were not. The item were clearly marked and in different aisles. I told my boss that would cause customers to complain about the confusing sale. The manager opened my eyes when he replied to my concerns by stating: "If we handed every customer a $100 bill as the walk in the store, some would find a reason to complain."


I think of this preview as if a store was offering a free item in a brown paper sack but one would not know what was in the sack unless one opened it (and could recognize the contents) or walked three aisles away to where the contents were listed. If you tried this in a store you would likely have an aisle full of opened bags - which isn't the promotion as designed but what the customer turned the promotion into because it was a poor design.

Recognizing the content is especially important on TV. Not everyone can tell from a couple of minutes of viewing what they are watching. The instruction to "check channel xxx" is confusing because if you go to channel xxx and you are not subscribed you get an error and not a listing of the contents. (The only way you get the contents is via the EPG - IF - you don't have the channel hidden and you're in the All Chans setting.) There may even be a level of disapointment as they notice a good show that they have already missed a portion of because it wasn't in the EPG for preview channel.

I'm glad I didn't have to work with that manager when I was in retail. I feel sorry for him. If one wants to be successful in retail one cannot dismiss their customer's feelings out of hand. Yes customers are always going to _find_ something to complain about - but why just hand them a reason to complain?

E*'s promotion will work to a certain level. I'd like to see them take it to the next level and have it really succeed. A good promotion that could be better.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I'll be the first to point out some flaws in their Preview Showcase... but ultimately, it is a FREE preview... so how can anyone really complain that they are being "ripped off" by something that is free?
> 
> Your $74 goes to the other programming each month... so if you're not getting EPG there, then I'd be 100% behind you complaining! But complaining you are paying for the free preview just doesn't wash.


I don't know who you think you are replying to, but it's not me. You even put "ripped off" in quotes, implying that I used that phrase.

If you read back in the thread, you will see that what I said was that the preview was not very useful without a program guide. For scheduling reasons, I use a DVR exclusively. My shows start when I am ready to watch them. In addition to my programming fees, I paid Dish over $600 up front for that convenience.

You seem to be blinded by this huge, blinking "FREE" sign. Did Dish activate your receiver for "FREE"? Did Dish provide your receiver for "FREE"? You are paying for everything on your system except TV Land, which is the only "FREE" programming Dish provides.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I don't know who you think you are replying to, but it's not me. You even put "ripped off" in quotes, implying that I used that phrase.
> 
> If you read back in the thread, you will see that what I said was that the preview was not very useful without a program guide. For scheduling reasons, I use a DVR exclusively. My shows start when I am ready to watch them. In addition to my programming fees, I paid Dish over $600 up front for that convenience.
> 
> You seem to be blinded by this huge, blinking "FREE" sign. Did Dish activate your receiver for "FREE"? Did Dish provide your receiver for "FREE"? You are paying for everything on your system except TV Land, which is the only "FREE" programming Dish provides.


okay, so you subscribe to one level of programming, and apparently a show or some shows that are in the preview section are not in that level of programming of which you subscribe. And now you are pissed because your timers won't work on a program that, if it weren't being offered in the free preview, you wouldn't be getting anyway? Do I have the gist of your complaint down? 
You are pissed because you can't record a show that you wouldn't be getting other than the fact that for a couple weeks a channel is being offered *for free* for you to "*PREVIEW*" in order for you to possibly add that programming. They aren't offering it to you so you can record, they are offering it to you so you can "*VIEW*" the channel and then decide whether you would like to subscribe. Then, if you want it, get it and record to your hearts content. If you don't then quit whining, it makes it sound like they owe it to you or something.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I don't know who you think you are replying to, but it's not me. You even put "ripped off" in quotes, implying that I used that phrase.
> 
> If you read back in the thread, you will see that what I said was that the preview was not very useful without a program guide. For scheduling reasons, I use a DVR exclusively. My shows start when I am ready to watch them. In addition to my programming fees, I paid Dish over $600 up front for that convenience.
> 
> You seem to be blinded by this huge, blinking "FREE" sign. Did Dish activate your receiver for "FREE"? Did Dish provide your receiver for "FREE"? You are paying for everything on your system except TV Land, which is the only "FREE" programming Dish provides.


I replied and quoted your entire post... I didn't say you said the words "ripped off"... but the tone of your post certainly implied it. You aren't alone, though, as others have expressed a sentiment of being ripped off by these free previews.

I just can't understand how you or anyone else can feel like Dish is doing you wrong somehow by giving this free preview showcase.

Sure it has flaws, and those are worth pointing out to Dish in hopes of improvement... but to say you are paying for these free previews makes no sense at all. Because you aren't paying for them any more than you are any other time of the month when there is no free preview.

Somehow people are acting as if the free preview means they should get kickback or a refund or something if they don't like it.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

And I suppose the constant cutting out of audio in the Showtime preview is also designed to entice us to purchase the channel.....


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've watched two movies on the Showtime preview and haven't noticed any audio cutting out. But then again, most of the movies they show I have seen umpteen times so...


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

It is a cut out of the Dolby Digital signal, it doesn't cut out on my second SD signal TV


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> it is a FREE preview... so how can anyone really complain that they are being "ripped off" by something that is free?


Because some people are subscribing/paying for those channels on the free preview, while others are getting them for free, on the free preview :lol:



HDMe said:


> complaining you are paying for the free preview just doesn't wash.


It's not really a free preview, if it was, then everybody would get it for free, including people on the Family Package and those that only subscribe to the local package, if these people on the lower tiers don't get the free preview, then it's NOT really a free preview after all, now is it? :scratchin


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Opynion said:


> It's not really a free preview, if it was, then everybody would get it for free, including people on the Family Package and those that only subscribe to the local package, if these people on the lower tiers don't get the free preview, then it's NOT really a free preview after all, now is it? :scratchin


Where is your logic circuit?

If I give out free candy to kids at halloween... it is free candy, even if kids don't knock on my door to get it. It isn't rendered "not free" if all kids in my city don't get it.

Free is free... and even if you want to argue it isn't "free" because some portion of our bill covers these things anyway... then even if it isn't "free" it doesn't cost any more to have this month than last month as long as our bill is the same... so even if it isn't "free" it doesn't cost more for us to have it whether we watch it or not.

This kind of argument is just insane.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Free has tewo meanings. One would be that it is unrestricted. If that is the definition then these previews are not free. However if it refers to the price charged to those who receive it then it is free.

In this case I think the second definition listed aboove is the one they are using when they call it "free".


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I went to the "Showroom" and bought a TV. they deliverd one in a box. I now have TV at home, but I can go to the "Showroom" and see the one there for free. Oops! I decided I don't like the atmosphere in the "Showroom" or any place similar to it. So I blacklisted the "Showroom" and anyplace similar. Cut my programming back to "Family pak".


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> If I give out free candy to kids at halloween... it is free candy,


and you tell some of those kids:
Since your parents only have Family Package 
"You will Not get free candy", :nono:
and to another kid, your parents only have the Locals, so you won't recieve the free candy either... 
and to the third kid, "your parents have AT-60 
so here is your free candy"  
:scratchin

but wait

there is another kid 
that says that his parents are already paying for that candy,
so he thinks his family are getting ripped off :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just when I thought it couldn't get more insane...

*sigh*

I think some folks just want to stir the pot.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

this whole thing has got to be the most stupid arguement on this site in a long time.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Opynion said:


> your parents have AT-60
> so here is your free candy"


Dish is giving free candy to some of the subscribers?!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

liferules said:


> Dish is giving free candy to some of the subscribers?!


I've received popcorn from them....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

liferules said:


> Dish is giving free candy to some of the subscribers?!


They are giving out Ice Cream to some Showtime subscribers!


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

The free preview of Showtime, WE, Cinelatino, etc., is going to last until June 13,
and from June 14 through part of July, there is going to be another free preview: Encore, AMC, 
ESPN Deportes, and other channels, I'll have to unsubscribe to the Encore at that time, just to get it free like everybody else, otherwise it would be like getting ripped off  
It seems that E has developed a new way to show more free previews than ever in a diferent way, by mixing up channels from all of their bundles of packages


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Opynion said:


> The free preview of Showtime, WE, Cinelatino, etc., is going to last until June 13,
> and from June 14 through part of July, there is going to be another free preview: Encore, AMC,
> ESPN Deportes, and other channels, I'll have to unsubscribe to the Encore at that time, just to get it free like everybody else, otherwise it would be like getting ripped off
> It seems that E has developed a new way to show more free previews than ever in a diferent way, by mixing up channels from all of their bundles of packages


Your "I'm getting ripped off" argument is getting a bit old. I'm guessing with people like you, Dish just shakes their collective heads and says, "Why do we even try" My suggestions is to just block that section completely.


----------



## Damian111 (May 23, 2006)

first post 
newbie

i have replay tv 5040 
im trying to tune in the free preview chans having a hard time because of the chan mapping or something 
anyone know what chans the free preview is on replay? 
so far i can only see them using the dish remote

thanks,
Damian


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

The one dollar increase in the access fee should be more than enough to pay for the free views and probably is. Outright pissing off lower tiers is not good for dish's once great reputation for having the best service for the lowest price and since even lower tiers are now paying this service fee because they are buying locals, family or hd packages, they are still subscribers by definition even though echostar now refuses to grant them that status. There are many types of free view advertising and forms of la carte on the net and at least there everybody is equal and not black outed yet. In the end it all comes down to a purely stubborn political argument and nothing to do with any form of sound economics. Parents who would normally have password blocking technology with the remote could block r and above rated material in the old preview system. Now all blocks are off, there's no programming information, lousy sound and who knows how many are being black outed from falsely advertised programming. No they are not free.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

russ9 said:


> It is a cut out of the Dolby Digital signal, it doesn't cut out on my second SD signal TV


The free preview showroom is a great idea. I too, however, have the constant cut outs of audio on Showtime.

At least with this they give you the "real" channel number to retrieve the guide info.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Slamminc11 said:


> Your "I'm getting ripped off" argument is getting a bit old. I'm guessing with people like you, Dish just shakes their collective heads and says, "Why do we even try" My suggestions is to just block that section completely.


I would like to. How do you do that?


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe E should not give free previews at all,  it's like if I was the owner of E, and I give away free previews to people on the upper tiers, and not to the folks on Fam-Pak, I would say, you customer of FamPak don't qualify for the free preview, but if you want to subscribe to Showtime/HBO/Starz, you can do it, I won't give you free previews, but I will take YOUR money if want a premium package¸ because I'm a hipocrite; hello Charlie boy :scratchin


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If I was Dish... and the responses in this thread are any indication... I wouldn't offer any more free previews.

Hopefully the majority of Dish customers are rational thinkers and appreciate the freebies and don't feel ripped off by getting free channels sometimes to watch.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

HDMe said:


> If I was Dish... and the responses in this thread are any indication... I wouldn't offer any more free previews.
> 
> Hopefully the majority of Dish customers are rational thinkers and appreciate the freebies and don't feel ripped off by getting free channels sometimes to watch.


Dish does free previews as advertising geared towards a specific customer segment most likely to potentially upgrade. They will stop giving free previews when it stops working.

The people whining about not getting their freebie are the least likely to upgrade. I doubt Dish is losing very much sleep over those posts.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I just wish they'd put up program listings during the freeview so we can see what is on and decide whether or not to DVR it...


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Hopefully the majority of Dish customers are rational thinkers and appreciate the freebies and don't feel ripped off by getting free channels sometimes to watch.


The best is to just unsubscribe from that premium package that has a channel on the free preview, only then can that premium channel be fully appreciated as a freebie without feeling ripped off  and the people that don't get the freebie should not upgrade to the premiums, :nono: because E doesn't really want their business, :nono2: proof of that is that they don't give them the free preview, and by not giving them the free previews, Dish is telling them that they don't want them to upgrade :scratchin


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

This is hilarious. After one full year of subscribing to Showtime, I dropped it concurrent with the end of (our) hockey season (1-$5 fee to drop both Sports & Showtime). Since then, I have watched more of the preview channel than Showtime overall in previous months. I'm sure it's just a coincidence, or is it the 'forbidden fruit' therory?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I just noticed that WE HAVE EPG on channels 281-286 !!!


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> I just noticed that WE HAVE EPG on channels 281-286 !!!


which is fine, but I'm sure Opynion will be here soon to complain about it just being Dish rubbing it in the wounds of those who already subscribe or being done to piss off those who have Dish Family or locals only!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I just noticed that WE HAVE EPG on channels 281-286 !!!


Cool. This was really the only complaint I had about the freebie, was the missing info in the EPG.

I wonder if this preview showroom is in some part related to a suggestion I made a while back... about how people never know when there is a preview or where to look.

Now, we know the preview showroom is where to look... and that we should check back periodically to see what is in free mode at any given time.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Cool. This was really the only complaint I had about the freebie, was the missing info in the EPG.
> 
> I wonder if this preview showroom is in some part related to a suggestion I made a while back... about how people never know when there is a preview or where to look.
> 
> Now, we know the preview showroom is where to look... and that we should check back periodically to see what is in free mode at any given time.


it's supposed to change up every two to four weeks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And the next set of previews are listed on the Dish Network website - here.

The current set run through June 13th then we will see:
AMC, Animal Planet, SoapNet, ESPN Desportes and Encore from June 15th to July 11th.
(As noted previously in this thread.)


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

You mean dish network has the audacity to still calling this whole mess "free"? In what way is it free exactly? Unless dish is arbitrarily changing its own definition of the word free.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> I just noticed that WE HAVE EPG on channels 281-286 !!!


Not exactly.:grin: 
The title of the program is shown, as well as the time. The description is a promo from Dish.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - well... it's a start .. or at the least - at least it's somethin'


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

jonsnow said:


> You mean dish network has the audacity to still calling this whole mess "free"? In what way is it free exactly? Unless dish is arbitrarily changing its own definition of the word free.


In the way that they're not charging you anything extra for providing the preview suite would be my guess as to how they're defining free at this point.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I wonder if this preview showroom is in some part related to a suggestion I made a while back


Oh sure sure :scratchin



HDMe said:


> Now, we know the preview showroom is where to look... and that we should check back periodically to see what is in free mode at any given time.


to see on what channels we are getting ripped off


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jonsnow said:


> You mean dish network has the audacity to still calling this whole mess "free"? In what way is it free exactly? Unless dish is arbitrarily changing its own definition of the word free.


The new Madison Avenue definition of "free" is "without monetary cost to qualifying customers". The trick is what you have to do to "qualify".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BOGO: Buy one get one

That's the kind of free that the preview and special events are. Free to select customers. And it remains true that they are not charging you any more for your package WITH the free content than they do for your package without anything free.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> I just noticed that WE HAVE EPG on channels 281-286 !!!


It's nice that the DVR will work now. I haven't recorded anything yet, but maybe I will. Biography looks interesting. If I need preview info, I can always look it up on the web.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> The trick is what you have to do to "qualify".


The qualifing trick has nothing to do with a low tier :scratchin


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> The new Madison Avenue definition of "free" is "without monetary cost to qualifying customers". The trick is what you have to do to "qualify".


Sorta like living in China, you are free to surf the internet but unqualified to view certain content. It's a policy decision that just stinks and something that cable companies would do. Dish used to be a lot more customer friendly.


----------

